

Airborne Wind Turbine - webmint
http://www.newtechnologynews.com/technology/airborne-wind-turbine/

======
bugsbunnyak
Here's something readable:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/solar-
wind/a-...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/solar-
wind/a-turbine-to-tap-the-high-winds-at-1300-feet?src=rss)

------
ars
I think it's time to start rating energy sources in energy per square foot of
surface ground space.

